# NFS Client für Windows ( gratis )



## wingman (3. September 2004)

Hallo

Ich suche das Programme NFS Client da ich Daten auf meine Linux Server habe und ich das mit WIndows abrufen will

Gruss DAve


----------



## Mbnightmare (6. September 2004)

Hallo wingman,

Nach meinen Information gibt es keine kostenlosen NFS-Clients für Windows. Es gibt liezenzpflichtige NFS-Server und -Clients für Windows von Humingbird (http://www.humingbird.de).
Man könnte doch natürlich auch Samba einsetzen. Da braucht man sich nichts zusätzlich kaufen, und ist mit der neuen Version auch sehr stabil.


----------



## wingman (6. September 2004)

Hallo

Der Link geht nicht!

Gruss Dave


----------



## Mbnightmare (6. September 2004)

Sorry der Link war http://www.hummingbird.com.

Aber ist wie gesagt nicht gratis.


----------

